# Specific type of 22 ammo?



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

I’m about to purchase a 22 caliber pistol for shooting at the local indoor range.
I’m a newbie and this will be my very first gun and I’m seeing that there are many types of 22 caliber rounds available.
What type would be best for target shooting for a newbie that would be cost effective and decent ones to purchase to start with?

I guess I should be able to read online about all the different types and what to use for the different types of shooting. Thanks


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Rick,
If you poke around these "interwebs" you will see that the .22 handguns are sort of unique in their taste. While every handgun likes a certain ammo; brand, weight, bullet type, NONE are as fussy as the little .22. I would get an assortment of different .22's and have at it until you find the 1 that your particular firearm "enjoys"! I would not buy in bulk until you figure this out. Your particular gun may like anything from the cheapest, to the most expensive ammo available to shoot at it's best. 

Good luck, and have fun wringing out your new firearm's best!!


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Rickcin said:


> I'm about to purchase a 22 caliber pistol for shooting at the local indoor range.
> I'm a newbie and this will be my very first gun and I'm seeing that there are many types of 22 caliber rounds available.
> What type would be best for target shooting for a newbie that would be cost effective and decent ones to purchase to start with?
> 
> I guess I should be able to read online about all the different types and what to use for the different types of shooting. Thanks


Rickin,

For general target shooting and practice just buy high velocity round nose ammo. As you'll soon see there are many brands to choose from so for your first time out get the one that's the least inexpensive for your pocket book.

Clerk


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Clerk said:


> Rickin,
> 
> For general target shooting and practice just buy high velocity round nose ammo. As you'll soon see there are many brands to choose from so for your first time out get the one that's the least inexpensive for your pocket book.
> 
> Clerk


What is the purpose of hollow point ammo for 22's?

I see HV, standard velocity, LR and short, all of these will work in a pistols magazine? It's difficult for me to envision different shaped noses fitting or working in a specific magazine.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have had good luck with Mini Mags when testing and breaking in rimfire firearms. I am lucky that my 22's will shoot most anything but the following is what I use to test. I like to stick with CPRN copper plated round nose mostly but I buy what s on sale. CPHP copper plated hollow points shoot well in my 22's but I get better accuracy from round nose. 
CCI MINI MAG 22LR CPHP 36gr. fps 1260
CCI MINI MAG 22LR CPRN 40gr. fps 1235
CCI 22LR AR Tactical CPRN 40gr. fps 1200
Blazer 22LR 40gr LRN
Recently I came across Remington *22LR 40gr 1255fps Golden Bullet Plated RN they have worked well for me so far no issues. Some do not like GB's but they shoot well in my SR22 and Mark III*


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Rickcin said:


> What is the purpose of hollow point ammo for 22's?
> 
> I see HV, standard velocity, LR and short, all of these will work in a pistols magazine? It's difficult for me to envision different shaped noses fitting or working in a specific magazine.


Shorts won't function in a .22 LR pistol. Might be some exceptions but probably not worth trying. Any .22 ammo works in a .22 revolver. Most .22 pistols function with standard velocity ammo, others need high velocity to work. I don't use high velocity lead bullets because my barrel gets leaded up quicker & accuracy falls off. Standard velocity lead bullets take much longer to lead up my barrel. They're often (not always) more accurate than HV in my personal experience. If I use HV bullets I get the copper plated ones to keep the barrel cleaner. I'm picky about accuracy so I got 17 different types of .22 ammo & sat down with a chair, a rest & my red dot sight. At 25 yards I did 10 shot groups until I found the most accurate ammo. Did the same with my .22 rifle. Both preferred Wolf Match ammo which isn't expensive but I have to buy it online. But every gun is different, yours may like different ammo. Maybe try 2-3 brands from a store first & save some $. A .22 wouldn't be my first choice for home defense but if you planned on using it for that I think CCI Velocitor may be the best choice. Just my opinion. Hollow points are designed to expand to create a larger wound channel but need enough velocity to expand or they perform like a round nose bullet. As mentioned, those CCI Mini Mags are the most reliable .22 rounds I've ever used. My most finicky pistols worked with that when nothing else did. Usually pretty accurate for me too. And available anywhere you'll find .22 ammo on shelves. Bulk ammo is cheapest but results vary. Occasional dud rounds are common & I've read that's because of the manufacturing process of pouring them into a box & breaking off primer material instead of a machine placing them into position in a box. I can't verify but it's what .22Plinkster said. Enjoy the new .22. It's a great way to start shooting.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> I have had good luck with Mini Mags when testing and breaking in rimfire firearms. I am lucky that my 22's will shoot most anything but the following is what I use to test. I like to stick with CPRN copper plated round nose mostly but I buy what s on sale. CPHP copper plated hollow points shoot well in my 22's but I get better accuracy from round nose.
> CCI MINI MAG 22LR CPHP 36gr. fps 1260
> CCI MINI MAG 22LR CPRN 40gr. fps 1235
> CCI 22LR AR Tactical CPRN 40gr. fps 1200
> ...


Interesting and I guess since I'm getting an SR 22 as well, it will like the mini mags! Thanks


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Shorts won't function in a .22 LR pistol. Might be some exceptions but probably not worth trying. Any .22 ammo works in a .22 revolver. Most .22 pistols function with standard velocity ammo, others need high velocity to work. I don't use high velocity lead bullets because my barrel gets leaded up quicker & accuracy falls off. Standard velocity lead bullets take much longer to lead up my barrel. They're often (not always) more accurate than HV in my personal experience. If I use HV bullets I get the copper plated ones to keep the barrel cleaner. I'm picky about accuracy so I got 17 different types of .22 ammo & sat down with a chair, a rest & my red dot sight. At 25 yards I did 10 shot groups until I found the most accurate ammo. Did the same with my .22 rifle. Both preferred Wolf Match ammo which isn't expensive but I have to buy it online. But every gun is different, yours may like different ammo. Maybe try 2-3 brands from a store first & save some $. A .22 wouldn't be my first choice for home defense but if you planned on using it for that I think CCI Velocitor may be the best choice. Just my opinion. Hollow points are designed to expand to create a larger wound channel but need enough velocity to expand or they perform like a round nose bullet. As mentioned, those CCI Mini Mags are the most reliable .22 rounds I've ever used. My most finicky pistols worked with that when nothing else did. Usually pretty accurate for me too. And available anywhere you'll find .22 ammo on shelves. Bulk ammo is cheapest but results vary. Occasional dud rounds are common & I've read that's because of the manufacturing process of pouring them into a box & breaking off primer material instead of a machine placing them into position in a box. I can't verify but it's what .22Plinkster said. Enjoy the new .22. It's a great way to start shooting.


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Wow, it’s really amazing how much there is to know about ammunition and how a specific pistol will work and function with different manufactures. I will only try one box from different manufacturers until I get a sense for what my pistol prefers. I have read and have to believe that CCI is the best ammo for 22 caliber pistols. I’m sure it’s not the least expensive however I’d guess it would be best to use this for break in ammunition prior to trying others? Thanks for the info!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Take your time. There is a learning curve and there is nothing wrong with taking your time. Best thing to do is ask for help, when you can get assistance get it and be safe.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You gotta learn to shoot first, _before_ you'll be able to figure out which .22 rimfire ammunition best suits your pistol.
You have to be personally accurate, in order for your pistol to shoot accurately.

If you're a new and inexperienced shooter, experimenting with various forms of .22 ammunition won't tell you much.
As *Babbalou* pointed out, use copper-plated, high-velocity, .22 Long Rifle ammunition to learn with. _Any ammunition you use will be more accurate than you will be._
And while you're learning, don't worry about cleaning the gun: rimfire ammunition doesn't generate much gunk. Clean sparingly.
Finally, when your hand is steady and you have achieved a measure of breathing and trigger control, you can start your ammunition experiments.

And, yes, each .22 will have a favorite brand of ammunition, which cannot be predicted in advance.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

With Semi-auto 22 cal pistols, the shorts, (and possibly the Longs) may not generate enough kickback to cycle the pistol to clear the casing and load the next round.
If you have the handbook for your new gun, see if it offers recommendations (or limits) to what type of ammo that should be used.
If you don't have the owner's manual, you can probably search on-line and find a downloadable or readable copy.
Hope this helps


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You gotta learn to shoot first, _before_ you'll be able to figure out which .22 rimfire ammunition best suits your pistol.
> You have to be personally accurate, in order for your pistol to shoot accurately.
> 
> If you're a new and inexperienced shooter, experimenting with various forms of .22 ammunition won't tell you much.
> ...


Copper plated, just another example of the many types of ammo that are available and when reading about ammo it's kind of confusing. Thankfully this site has members who share their knowledge and it most certainly gets me started in the right direction.
I hate not knowing and wasting time and money learning the hard way!


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> With Semi-auto 22 cal pistols, the shorts, (and possibly the Longs) may not generate enough kickback to cycle the pistol to clear the casing and load the next round.
> If you have the handbook for your new gun, see if it offers recommendations (or limits) to what type of ammo that should be used.
> If you don't have the owner's manual, you can probably search on-line and find a downloadable or readable copy.
> Hope this helps


Going to to be buying a new pistol so I will read and re-read the manual several times to be sure I'm doing what I should be doing.

After shooting the suggested number of rounds prior to the first cleaning, I might pay the $15. at the Range to have them show me how to properly disassemble and clean my pistol. This should be worthwhile. Thanks


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Rickcin said:


> Going to to be buying a new pistol so I will read and re-read the manual several times to be sure I'm doing what I should be doing.
> 
> After shooting the suggested number of rounds prior to the first cleaning, I might pay the $15. at the Range to have them show me how to properly disassemble and clean my pistol. This should be worthwhile. Thanks


That could be a very worthwhile investment. 
There is "Field stripping/cleaning" (generally relatively easy to do and re-assemble) and there's full breakdown, for those more knowledgeable and may require special tools (tools for putting roll pins back, hollow ground screwdrivers, etc)


----------



## Rickcin (May 6, 2019)

BackyardCowboy said:


> That could be a very worthwhile investment.
> There is "Field stripping/cleaning" (generally relatively easy to do and re-assemble) and there's full breakdown, for those more knowledgeable and may require special tools (tools for putting roll pins back, hollow ground screwdrivers, etc)


Don't think I'll ever being doing a full breakdown. I'd be afraid of assembling it incorrectly and having the weapon explode in my hand or something even worse. Also, want to see how to lubricate do I don't over do it. There is a knack to everything in life.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Rickcin said:


> What is the purpose of hollow point ammo for 22's?
> 
> I see HV, standard velocity, LR and short, all of these will work in a pistols magazine? It's difficult for me to envision different shaped noses fitting or working in a specific magazine.


Rickcin,

Hollow point ammo is for varmint shooting/hunting/personal defense. If your not planning on doing any of those three then stick to solid point ammo.

High velocity LR ammo works best in semi auto pistols. Standard velocity LR ammo is more accurate depending on the brand BUT might not operate/cycle the bolt. Long Rifle ammo is they type your looking for to operate and cycle your pistol......stick to that type. Shorts is not for your type to properly operate any pistol. It works great if you have a bolt action rifle.

Clerk


----------

